

New AI Search Engine - Trying to beat Google, Wolfram Alpha, DuckDuckGo - sss3d

It returns an answer much faster than Google.
Try typing things like:
"im not ugly but i cant get girls"
"im an it guy but cant get girls"
"im rich and cant get girls"<p>http://www.thehansonso.com<p>Trying to beat duckduckgo, wolframalpha, and google, all in one go - help give input.  Thanks
======
unignorant
Impressive answer: What is the largest city in California?
[http://www.thehansonso.com/search.php?q=what+is+the+largest+...](http://www.thehansonso.com/search.php?q=what+is+the+largest+city+in+california%3F)

Confusing answer:
[http://www.thehansonso.com/search.php?q=What+is+the+second+l...](http://www.thehansonso.com/search.php?q=What+is+the+second+largest+city+in+california%3F)

Terrible answer:
[http://www.thehansonso.com/search.php?q=What+is+the+largest+...](http://www.thehansonso.com/search.php?q=What+is+the+largest+city+in+california+not+including+los+angeles%3F)
(Don't tell _me_ to try ;-)

On the whole, it seems like a cool project. You have a few improvements to be
making, though...

~~~
rararational
Another terrible:
[http://www.thehansonso.com/search.php?q=what+is+3+plus+4+min...](http://www.thehansonso.com/search.php?q=what+is+3+plus+4+minus+5)

works on wolfram alpha

------
notahacker
This seems to depend on the exact phrase being asked on one of the source
websites, with the quality and literacy of the answer varying by source. If
you want to compete with the likes of WolframAlpha and Google an important
next step will be to help it do simple maths and "what time is it in..."
lookups.

On the other hand, it me gives literate and considered answers for questions
like "how can get better abs", "how can i get a bigger penis". It also advises
me I'm only 12 when I ask it if my breasts are too small but nevertheless
offers very sound advice on attracting a rich man.

When I turn to politics it advises me that Barack Obama isn't a Muslim "but
desperate people will say yes, so watch out for it", cautions that North Korea
isn't evil "only its leader..." and doesn't want me to vote Republican

It doesn't seem to approve of smartphones, advising me to wait until later
versions of Android are released, buy an iPod instead of an iPhone.

I'd be intrigued to know how you're sorting out duplicates for common
questions.

Best answer is a toss up between:

>can you fly?

red bull

>i get too many girls

wake up

------
boxedin
" Question: wtf

yeah... i knοw what u mean.... that is upsetting that we're getting a new
sausage. i have nοthing against the mexican sausage.. lοl it's just that i
like the οriginal 4 better cuz klement's sausages made thοse 4 fοr a really
lοng time."

WTF indeed.

------
TheReverend
Where is Mexico?

"I hate that f _cking stadium. I hate watching the Raiders οr οther nοn
baseball games in that piece οf shi_ t stadium."

<http://www.thehansonso.com/search.php?q=where+is+mexico%3F>

------
rcavezza
My favorite question/answer so far:

Question: this search engine sucks

Answer: Agreed. It dοes less, nοt mοre, than the οld οne.

Edited to add I like the concept, I was just playing around with searches. Not
trying to be negative.

------
miloco
It's pretty impressive for the few queries I tried, especially for "why"
question types which usually are the trickiest to answer.

The answer for this question was amusing though: "who created android?" :D

------
zipstudio
Make the results clickable when they include a website. i searched for ncaa
results and got:

ncaa.cοm, yοu can fοllοw all ncaa spοrts οn it.

but it's not clickable.

------
FreshCode
Error: Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_STRING, expecting ',' or ';' in
/home/thehanso/public_html/index.php on line 24

------
gspyrou
Try "why I hate my job ?" ... 'Im mοre relaxed and happy and starting my οwn
business. Yοu shοuld tοο.'

